# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Сознание Кришны в каждом городе и деревне >  24 киртаны

## vasilii

Харе Кришна
Подскажите пожалуйта, в каких храмах европы,америки и снг проводятся 24часовые киртаны (или не 24 часовые но ежедневные)? Был бы очень благодарен за информацию!

----------

